
Ask HN: Do small businesses in USA still use landlines? - smithmayowa
So a non-american here; obviously, interested in knowing if small businesses(law, accounting, therapist, and real estate agents offices) still use landline as their main mobile contact?
======
rmason
Absolutely. A surprising number of small businesses locally still advertise in
the Yellow Pages and have neither a web nor a social media presence.

------
mrbill
Tons. If not a POTS line its a VoIP connection.

